# bindist verhindert world update [solved]

## schotter

Hallo zusammen,

TLDR; ein explizietes 

```
dev-libs/openssl bindist
```

 in /etc/portage/package.use/openssl überschreibt ein globales -bindist und deshalb hat die Paketauflöserei nicht funktioniert. Aus bindist wurde -bindist und das Update funktionierte.

ursprünglich wollte ich nur den qt-creator aktualisieren. Der fängt nämlich entweder nach dem ersten Build oder wenn ich ihn nur als Editor nehme nach einer gewissen Zeit an die CPU-Last von einem Kern auf 100% hoch zu jagen. Deswegen wollte ich von 3.4.2 auf 3.5.1 hoch, in diesem Zuge muss dann aber dev-libs/botan neukompiliert werden (mit -bindist) und dem fehlt dann

```
src/engine/openssl/ossl_pk.cpp:21:29: fatal error: openssl/ecdsa.h: No such file or directory

   #include <openssl/ecdsa.h>

                             ^

compilation terminated.
```

Alles halb so wild, dann warte ich eben und aktualisiere meine Welt, aber...

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28::gentoo [7.0.27::gentoo] USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7::gentoo [1.0.6-r1::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.4::gentoo [0.13.3::gentoo] USE="zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.5.0::gentoo [1.4.0-r1::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.1::gentoo [1.3.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2::gentoo [1.1.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65::gentoo [2.4.59::gentoo] USE="libkms -static-libs -valgrind%" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu% (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.3::gentoo [1.1.2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3-r1::gentoo [1.0.3::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.2::gentoo [1.1.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.45.0::gentoo [7.43.0::gentoo] USE="ipv6 ssl -adns -http2 -idn -kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -samba -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls (-libressl) -nss -polarssl (-winssl)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d::gentoo  USE="asm tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist* -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/botan-1.10.10::gentoo [1.10.5::gentoo] USE="bzip2 ssl threads zlib -bindist* -doc -gmp -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0::gentoo [1.10.0-r1::gentoo] USE="{-test%}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo [1.16::gentoo] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick (-libinput) -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu% -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx (-tegra) -tga -trident -tseng -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-modesetting%) (-v4l%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.38:3::gentoo [8.36:3::gentoo] USE="bzip2 cxx pcre16 readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -jit -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.4.4::gentoo [1.3::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.2::gentoo [0.1.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo [1.11-r1:0/1.11::gentoo] USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo [1.6.2::gentoo] USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.9::gentoo [0.9.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.5::gentoo [1.0.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.5::gentoo [1.7.4::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.0::gentoo [1.4.2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.1.4::gentoo [1.1.3::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.16::gentoo [2.14::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.3::gentoo [1.1.2::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xinput-1.6.2::gentoo [1.6.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.6::gentoo [1.0.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xev-1.2.2::gentoo [1.2.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2::gentoo [1.3.1::gentoo] USE="-dga -dmx -xinerama" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.1::gentoo [1.3.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20::gentoo [2015.9.6.2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/youtube-dl-2015.11.27.1::gentoo [2015.11.21::gentoo] USE="-offensive {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.7.2::gentoo [3.7.1::gentoo] USE="ipv6 systemd tcpd -amqp -caps -dbi -geoip -json (-libressl) -mongodb -pacct -python -redis -smtp -spoof-source" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.5::gentoo [1.1.4::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13::gentoo [1.0.12::gentoo] USE="-deprecated -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.9-r2::gentoo [1.0.9-r1::gentoo] USE="ipv6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.6::gentoo [1.0.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.6.0::gentoo [1.5.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.7::gentoo [1.0.6::gentoo] USE="ipv6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.4-r1::gentoo [1.3.3-r1::gentoo] USE="minimal systemd%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/xterm-320::gentoo [314::gentoo] USE="openpty truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.02::gentoo [4.00::gentoo] USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -da -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1.371 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.18.4::gentoo [0.17::gentoo] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 154 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo [1.2.7::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1::gentoo [1.4.17::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 ("<x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo [10.3.7-r1::gentoo] USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev -d3d9% -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vaapi% -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc (-openvg%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] =media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1 ("=media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1::gentoo [1.2::gentoo] USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4-r5:0/1.16.1::gentoo [1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo] USE="glamor ipv6 nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] =x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4 ("=x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[blocks b      ] >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 (">=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4)

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.5::gentoo [1.0.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1::gentoo [1.8.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.2::gentoo [2.9.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qt-creator-3.5.1::gentoo [3.4.2::gentoo] USE="android* autotools doc git systemd valgrind webkit -baremetal -bazaar -clang -clearcase -cmake -cvs -ios -mercurial -perforce -python -qbs -qnx -subversion {-test} -winrt" LINGUAS="de -cs -fr -ja -pl -ru -sl -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

Total: 57 packages (56 upgrades, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1.524 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1:0/1.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:0/1.11=[xkb] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8f:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.1_p1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:*[bindist=] required by (dev-libs/botan-1.10.10:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

das mag auch nicht. Hatte jmd ein ähnliches Problem und konnte es lösen?

Schöne Grüße,

schotterLast edited by schotter on Thu Dec 10, 2015 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo schotter,

versuche es mal mit der von emerge vorgeschlagenen --backtrack Option 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300
```

----------

## schotter

Stirbt ähnlich :/

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/install-xattr-0.5::gentoo  16 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.5::gentoo  USE="xattr* -static {-test}" 711 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.23::gentoo  USE="acl nls xattr* -caps -gmp -multicall (-selinux) -static -vanilla" 5.298 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28::gentoo [7.0.27::gentoo] USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7::gentoo [1.0.6-r1::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.4::gentoo [0.13.3::gentoo] USE="zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.5.0::gentoo [1.4.0-r1::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.1::gentoo  USE="acl iconv ipv6 xattr* -static" 870 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.1::gentoo [1.3.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2014.2.15-r1::gentoo  USE="acl external-fuse ntfsprogs xattr* -debug -ntfsdecrypt -static-libs -suid" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2::gentoo [1.1.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65::gentoo [2.4.59::gentoo] USE="libkms -static-libs -valgrind%" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu% (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.3::gentoo [1.1.2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.24::gentoo  USE="-examples -pax_kernel% -static-libs (-hardened%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3-r1::gentoo [1.0.3::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.2::gentoo [1.1.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d::gentoo  USE="asm tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist* -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.45.0::gentoo [7.43.0::gentoo] USE="ipv6 ssl -adns -http2 -idn -kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -samba -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls (-libressl) -nss -polarssl (-winssl)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/botan-1.10.10::gentoo [1.10.5::gentoo] USE="bzip2 ssl threads zlib -bindist* -doc -gmp -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0::gentoo [1.10.0-r1::gentoo] USE="{-test%}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17::gentoo [1.16::gentoo] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick (-libinput) -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu% -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx (-tegra) -tga -trident -tseng -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-modesetting%) (-v4l%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.38:3::gentoo [8.36:3::gentoo] USE="bzip2 cxx pcre16 readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -jit -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.4.4::gentoo [1.3::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.2::gentoo [0.1.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo [1.11-r1:0/1.11::gentoo] USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.27.1-r2::gentoo  USE="acl nls xattr* -minimal (-selinux) -static" 2.513 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3::gentoo [1.6.2::gentoo] USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.9::gentoo [0.9.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.5::gentoo [1.0.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.5::gentoo [1.7.4::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.0::gentoo [1.4.2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.1.4::gentoo [1.1.3::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.16::gentoo [2.14::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.9::gentoo [1.0.8::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xinput-1.6.2::gentoo [1.6.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.6::gentoo [1.0.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.3::gentoo [1.1.2::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xev-1.2.2::gentoo [1.2.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2::gentoo [1.3.1::gentoo] USE="-dga -dmx -xinerama" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.1::gentoo [1.3.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.3::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 26 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20::gentoo [2015.9.6.2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/youtube-dl-2015.11.27.1::gentoo [2015.11.21::gentoo] USE="-offensive {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.20.1::gentoo  USE="(ipc) xattr* -build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.7.2::gentoo [3.7.1::gentoo] USE="ipv6 systemd tcpd -amqp -caps -dbi -geoip -json (-libressl) -mongodb -pacct -python -redis -smtp -spoof-source" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.5::gentoo [1.1.4::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1::gentoo  USE="acl cracklib nls pam xattr* -audit (-selinux) -skey" 2.142 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13::gentoo [1.0.12::gentoo] USE="-deprecated -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.9-r2::gentoo [1.0.9-r1::gentoo] USE="ipv6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.6::gentoo [1.0.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.6.0::gentoo [1.5.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.7::gentoo [1.0.6::gentoo] USE="ipv6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.4-r1::gentoo [1.3.3-r1::gentoo] USE="minimal systemd%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/xterm-320::gentoo [314::gentoo] USE="openpty truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.02::gentoo [4.00::gentoo] USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -da -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1.371 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.18.4::gentoo [0.17::gentoo] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 154 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo [1.2.7::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1::gentoo [1.4.17::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 ("<x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo [10.3.7-r1::gentoo] USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev -d3d9% -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vaapi% -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc (-openvg%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] =media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1 ("=media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1::gentoo [1.2::gentoo] USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4-r5:0/1.16.1::gentoo [1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo] USE="glamor ipv6 nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] =x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4 ("=x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)

[blocks b      ] >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 (">=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4)

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.5::gentoo [1.0.4::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1::gentoo [1.8.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.2::gentoo [2.9.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qt-creator-3.5.1::gentoo [3.4.2::gentoo] USE="android* autotools doc git systemd valgrind webkit -baremetal -bazaar -clang -clearcase -cmake -cvs -ios -mercurial -perforce -python -qbs -qnx -subversion {-test} -winrt" LINGUAS="de -cs -fr -ja -pl -ru -sl -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/qemu-2.4.0-r1::gentoo  USE="aio alsa bluetooth caps curl fdt filecaps gtk jpeg ncurses nls opengl pin-upstream-blobs png pulseaudio sdl seccomp threads usb uuid vhost-net vnc xattr* -accessibility -debug (-glusterfs) -gtk2 -infiniband -iscsi -lzo -nfs -numa -python -rbd -sasl -sdl2 (-selinux) -smartcard -snappy -spice -ssh -static -static-softmmu -static-user -systemtap -tci {-test} -tls -usbredir -vde -virtfs -vte -xen -xfs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 -aarch64 -alpha -arm -cris -i386 -lm32 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -moxie -or32 -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64 -tricore -unicore32 -xtensa -xtensaeb" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="-aarch64 -alpha -arm -armeb -cris -i386 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -mipsn32 -mipsn32el -or32 -ppc -ppc64 -ppc64abi32 -ppc64le -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc32plus -sparc64 -unicore32 -x86_64" 0 KiB

Total: 68 packages (56 upgrades, 2 new, 10 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 13.098 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1:0/1.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:0/1.11=[xkb] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:*[bindist=] required by (dev-libs/botan-1.10.10:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8f:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.1_p1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                       ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## Christian99

probier doch bitte mal

```
emerge -1 botan openssl openssh qtnetwork
```

----------

## schotter

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> probier doch bitte mal
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 botan openssl openssh qtnetwork
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich probiert, stirbt immer wegen botan. Ein Aufruf der Zeile ohne botan läuft wunderbar durch. Danach habe ich wieder 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300
```

 versucht und siehe da, er schlug mir zumindest vor welches Packages nach /etc/portage/packages.accept_keywords/ muss. Das habe ich ihn machen lassen und dann startet der Aufruf 

```
emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300
```

 immerhin. Bis er auf botan stößt, hier stirbt er wieder, aber das gute 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 zieht dann letztlich alles durch. Gibt mir aber noch folgendes aus:

```
 * Messages for package x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/GL/glxtokens.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/glxproto.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/glxmd.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1' merged despite file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-11.0.6:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/EGL/eglplatform.h

 *    /usr/include/EGL/eglmesaext.h

 *    /usr/include/EGL/eglextchromium.h

 *    /usr/include/EGL/egl.h

 *    /usr/include/EGL/eglext.h

 *    /usr/include/KHR/khrplatform.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/glx.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/glxext.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/gl.h

 *    /usr/include/GL/glext.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES3/gl3platform.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES3/gl3ext.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES3/gl31.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES3/gl3.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES2/gl2platform.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES2/gl2ext.h

 *    /usr/include/GLES2/gl2.h

 *    /usr/lib64/libEGL.so

 *    /usr/lib64/libEGL.so.1

 *    /usr/lib64/libGL.so

 *    /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

 *    /usr/lib64/libGLESv2.so

 *    /usr/lib64/libGLESv2.so.2

 *    /usr/lib32/libEGL.so

 *    /usr/lib32/libEGL.so.1

 *    /usr/lib32/libGL.so

 *    /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1

 *    /usr/lib32/libGLESv2.so

 *    /usr/lib32/libGLESv2.so.2

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'media-libs/mesa-11.0.6' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.
```

und jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll  :Smile: 

----------

## schotter

Zu meinem Botan-Problem habe ich noch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542010 gefunden, da geht es zwar um eine frühere Version, aber das Fehlerbild ist identisch.

----------

## Josef.95

Die file collisions kannst in diesem Fall ignorieren - lässt sich hier zZt kaum anders machen

sollte soweit in ordnung sein.

..................................

Was für Probleme hast du mit welcher botan Version? Magst mal das komplette build.log (zb via Pastebin-Service) mit bereitstellen?

Und dazu am besten auch die Ausgabe von "emerge --info dev-libs/openssl" und "emerge -pv dev-libs/botan"

(ist meist hilfreich wenn man weiß um welche USE-Flags und Versionen es geht :))

----------

## schotter

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Was für Probleme hast du mit welcher botan Version?

 

```
eix botan

[U] dev-libs/botan

     Available versions:  1.10.5 (~)1.10.10 [M]~1.11.4 [M]~1.11.8 [M]~1.11.20 [M]~1.11.20-r1 {bindist boost bzip2 doc gmp libressl lzma python sqlite ssl static-libs threads zlib PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"}

     Installed versions:  1.10.5(01:43:18 09.08.2015)(bindist bzip2 ssl threads zlib -doc -gmp -python -static-libs PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3")
```

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich die 1.10.5 oder die 1.10.10 bauen möchte. Beide wollen auf #include <openssl/ecdsa.h> zugreifen und diese Datei ist "nicht" vorhanden.

```
locate ecdsa.h

/usr/include/nettle/ecdsa.h
```

Ein Symlink könnte helfen, aber der Weg gefällt mir nicht so recht.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Magst mal das komplette build.log (zb via Pastebin-Service) mit bereitstellen?

 

http://pastebin.com/u5krinEP

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und dazu am besten auch die Ausgabe von "emerge --info dev-libs/openssl" und "emerge -pv dev-libs/botan"
> 
> (ist meist hilfreich wenn man weiß um welche USE-Flags und Versionen es geht )

 

Nichts leichter als das.

```
emerge --info dev-libs/openssl

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.2.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.2.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8090120 total,   1263076 free

KiB Swap:    8346964 total,   8346964 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 09 Dec 2015 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8z_p7::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -test" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--noexecstack"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--noexecstack"

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="asm bindist tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs -test -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--noexecstack"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--noexecstack"
```

```
emerge -pv dev-libs/botan

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/botan-1.10.10::gentoo [1.10.5::gentoo] USE="bzip2 ssl threads zlib -bindist* -doc -gmp -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

----------

## Josef.95

```
qfile -v /usr/include/nettle/ecdsa.h 

dev-libs/nettle-3.1.1 (/usr/include/nettle/ecdsa.h)
```

 Hm, hast du dev-libs/nettle installiert?

Falls ja, schau mal ob ein rebuild hilft.

/edit: bzw 

```
$ equery b ecdsa.h

 * Searching for ecdsa.h ... 

dev-libs/nettle-3.1.1 (/usr/include/nettle/ecdsa.h)

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2e (/usr/include/openssl/ecdsa.h)
```

 (habs mal getestet, botan 1.10.5 und (~)1.10.10 bauen hier soweit einwandfrei)

/edit-2

Ah, du hast dein dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d mit USE=bindist gebaut - daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen

bau die mal mit USE=-bindist

Sofern du USE=bindist noch in der make.conf mit hast, nimm das am besten ganz raus

(Ja, laut deiner emerge info hast du USE=bindist global gesetzt) Ist das wirklich so gewollt, bzw so benötigt?)

----------

## schotter

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ah, du hast dein dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2d mit USE=bindist gebaut - daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen
> 
> bau die mal mit USE=-bindist

 

Jupp, das war es letztlich. Ich hatte mal

```
cat /etc/portage/package.use/openssl 

dev-libs/openssl bindist
```

angelegt, wahrscheinlich weil es ein Package so haben wollte. Nachdem ich die Zeile um ein Minus ergänzt hatte, lief ein emerge @world durch und das Bauen von botan etc. funktionierte problemlos.

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

in diesem fall sollte botan von openssl -bindist abhängen, was es nicht tut. Würdest du vllt einen bugreport aufmachen wollen für botan, damit das ebuild angepasst wird?

----------

## toralf

siehe auch:  openssl/[-]bindist : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1010032-highlight-bindist.html

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> in diesem fall sollte botan von openssl -bindist abhängen, was es nicht tut. Würdest du vllt einen bugreport aufmachen wollen für botan, damit das ebuild angepasst wird?

 

 */portage/dev-libs/botan/botan-1.10.10.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>         ssl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:*[bindist=] )"
> ```
> ...

 

Hm ja, ist in diesem Fall ein wenig tricky, da es dev-libs/openssl in *zwei* Slots gibt, und er auch beide Slots installiert hat - eine mit -bindist und eine mit bindist

Der Ursprung des ganzen ist wahrscheinlich der seit über zwei Jahren nicht gefixte Bug 473332 :-/

Wenn man die USE-Flag-Leiche nicht mehr mit in der "default make.conf" der stage3 Archives  mit ausliefern würde, wäre es für viele User sicherlich einfacher.

----------

